# Important Decisions In Life



## NoelEnrik00200 (May 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm in a moment in life that I need to make some important decisions that concern me and my family and I want your opinion on something another family member said to me: 





*
"Religion, traditions or personal beliefs doesn't give us the right and aren't an excuse for imposing our will on others or for our actions."*

Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (May 25, 2015)

NoelEnrik00200 said:


> "Religion, traditions or personal beliefs doesn't give us the right and aren't an excuse for imposing our will on others or for our actions."



What a strange statement....

Firstly, there is no reason whatsoever that justifies the imposition of our will on another.

Secondly, our actions are our actions, if our personal beliefs do not give us the right, then what does?

No Sikh Guru I know of, imposed his will on another, we are born with personal beliefs that may influence us or make us do certain actions, as we age, and mature, our personal beliefs change as do our actions, at 6 months, defecating in our pants is acceptable, at 46, it is not.

I do whatever it is I believe in, but even then, I am not perfect, I will make mistakes, however, in my opinion, it is only a fool that would do, or impose on others, traditional or religious facets, they did not agree with.


----------



## NoelEnrik00200 (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your answer.

To give an example:
- you want someone to act a certain way, or dress a certain way or merry a certain person because is your belief or your traditions or religion says is the right thing to do.
But that person isn't a bad person ( respects others, doesn't breake the law ) but doesn't agree with you because religion or tradions aren't a big part in there life and they want to make their own decisions regarding there own life.

Is it ok to accept that persons decision irelevant of my/our families religion, traditions, or beliefs

Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (May 25, 2015)

NoelEnrik00200 said:


> - you want someone to act a certain way, or dress a certain way or merry a certain person because is your belief or your traditions or religion says is the right thing to do.



well, I personally would not dream of doing such, but then I do not pay lip service to a community or an extended family. I do not tell anyone what to do, and it would be a ridiculous concept for anyone to tell me what to do, but then I have forsaken quite a large family to do so, so, no weddings, funerals, birthdays, family gatherings, nothing. Its quite a large price to pay for liberty, only you can possibly know if its worth it.



NoelEnrik00200 said:


> But that person isn't a bad person ( respects others, doesn't breake the law ) but doesn't agree with you because religion or tradions aren't a big part in there life and they want to make their own decisions regarding there own life.



your being naïve if you think this has anything to do with religion or culture, I am afraid it is more to do with izaat. Yes, Izzat, or social standing, I am afraid is what you are up against. I have no social standing myself, I think I am a few rungs above an old dog turd, so no one really cares what I do, or get up to, which is probably just as well, as because no one cares, I have had the potential to get up to quite a lot!



NoelEnrik00200 said:


> Is it ok to accept that persons decision irelevant of my/our families religion, traditions, or beliefs



depends what you want out of life, depends how true you wish to be, how much pain you wish to cause, how much hassle you wish to give people, yes, its unfair, but it is not limited to Sikhism!


----------



## Harry Haller (May 26, 2015)

I have just reread the first post, I was under the wrong impression that it was yourself that was being dictated to, but it becomes rather obvious it is your will, or your interpretation of religion that is not being accepted?


----------



## Original (May 31, 2015)

NoelEnrik00200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a moment in life that I need to make some important decisions that concern me and my family and I want your opinion on something another family member said to me:
> 
> ...



Noel

Religion, tradition and personal belief are to some extent our heritage without which meaning and purpose of life remains shrouded in mystery. For example, we carry an umbrella just-in-case it rains; similarly, religion, tradition and personal belief we carry as good guides for making important decisions in life.You need to elaborate a little bit more on the nature of the moment you're facing to get the applicable guidance. 

Brads


----------

